
Facebook used contractors to transcribe users' audio messages - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/09/03/facebook-transcribe-user-audio-no-permission-privacy/
======
sarcasmatwork
CWs (contingent workers) were used so Facebook could pay them less money to do
work that a full time employee should be doing. The fact FB did this is no
surprise. They are not held accountable, even with a 5B fine so they will
continue to push the legal envelope as much as they can..

